# Virus/Trojan/Worm on TAM????



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

For a few months now my computer just suddenly shuts down like somebody pulled the power plug. I have noticed that it *only* does this while I am on TAM.

I have a desktop computer with Windows 7 OS. I use Google Chrome as my search engine.

I have scanned for viruses several times using different antivirus programs and found nothing.

What up with this????????


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> For a few months now my computer just suddenly shuts down like somebody pulled the power plug. I have noticed that it *only* does this while I am on TAM.
> 
> I have a desktop computer with Windows 7 OS. I use Google Chrome as my search engine.
> 
> ...


*Mods?*


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I have Win7 and use Chrome as well and this has never happened to me. Try downloading Malwarebytes free version and see what it finds. The free version doesn't dig as deep as the premium one but it found what my problem was in the past and have since then used the premium version .


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's really weird. When it shuts down, it will not restart until I turn the power button off and back on, then it restarts.

I can work all day long (I am officially retired but work part-time under contract now). Then get on TAM. Sometimes I am not on for more than five minutes before it shuts down, sometimes longer, occasionally it stays on with no problem. But when it does shut down, I am always on TAM when it does this. Hard to find an intermittent problem.

Is the surf up in MB? I spent many a summer at Ocean Drive. I saw the band Alabama play at the Bowery. Long time ago in a galaxy far,far away. 

I'll try Malwarebytes.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> It's really weird. When it shuts down, it will not restart until I turn the power button off and back on, then it restarts.
> 
> I can work all day long (I am officially retired but work part-time under contract now). Then get on TAM. Sometimes I am not on for more than five minutes before it shuts down, sometimes longer, occasionally it stays on with no problem. But when it does shut down, I am always on TAM when it does this. Hard to find an intermittent problem.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen the beach in quite some time. Alzheimer's caregiving (mother) doesn't leave much time for fun in the sun. I'm in Columbia for the foreseeable future. Can't wait to get back.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

3putt said:


> Haven't seen the beach in quite some time. Alzheimer's caregiving (mother) doesn't leave much time for fun in the sun. I'm in Columbia for the foreseeable future. Can't wait to get back.


That can't be any joy at all. 

My mom passed away last year after a long bout with CADASIL, which basically leads to mini stroking ones way to dementia, and eventually, death. 

It is a humbling experience to have to change a parents diaper. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

@Yungster

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

farsidejunky said:


> That can't be any joy at all.
> 
> My mom passed away last year after a long bout with CADASIL, which basically leads to mini stroking ones way to dementia, and eventually, death.
> 
> ...


It just sucks. And having been abandoned by everyone doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

3putt said:


> It just sucks. And having been abandoned by everyone doesn't make it any easier.


It is cold comfort, but at least you are doing the right thing by her.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

TDSC60 said:


> It's really weird. When it shuts down, it will not restart until I turn the power button off and back on, then it restarts.
> 
> I can work all day long (I am officially retired but work part-time under contract now). Then get on TAM. Sometimes I am not on for more than five minutes before it shuts down, sometimes longer, occasionally it stays on with no problem. But when it does shut down, I am always on TAM when it does this. Hard to find an intermittent problem.
> 
> ...


TDSC, on my computer at home I often have TAM hijacked. ONLY when I'm in TAM and even on Chrome, and not in anything else. The URL where TAM is loaded is taken over, and it is an ad that takes over the URL. One time it looked like a ransom demand and I just closed it. At first I thought it was serious, but it is definitely annoying. 

I ran Malwarebytes and the scan reported nothing amiss and said my computer was clean. But it is possible that the adblock I have on that computer doesn't work with Chrome. These are primarily just in your face ads that pop up and take over the URL. Do you have active virus software on your computer that will quarantine a virus or worm immediately?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

So sorry for not getting back to this sooner. Can you grab us a screenshot of what Malwarebytes was warning about?
This site was not hacked in anyway. It is most likely because the site is not moved to HTTPS yet, which will soon be done.

Keep us posted on this please.

Ed


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

TeddieG said:


> TDSC, on my computer at home I often have TAM hijacked. ONLY when I'm in TAM and even on Chrome, and not in anything else. The URL where TAM is loaded is taken over, and it is an ad that takes over the URL. One time it looked like a ransom demand and I just closed it. At first I thought it was serious, but it is definitely annoying.
> 
> I ran Malwarebytes and the scan reported nothing amiss and said my computer was clean. But it is possible that the adblock I have on that computer doesn't work with Chrome. These are primarily just in your face ads that pop up and take over the URL. *Do you have active virus software on your computer that will quarantine a virus or worm immediately?*


3Putt - sorry about your Mom. I went through something similar with my wife's Mom years ago. We live 100 miles away from where she lived and my wife spent more time there than at home while I saw to the kid's care and school. That is also around the time I she started her short EA with a guy from her gym.

I do have active virus protection. I use Avast (paid version). I have my desktops built from scratch and the guy who does this for me recommended Avast over Norton and all others. I tried Malwarebytes and it found nothing.

My computer shut down again about 15 minutes ago.

I am beginning to suspect something about Google Chrome. They have been adding functions for years and something may have slipped by. I have noticed that when I use my email provided by my work (owa/aptix.com) I can no longer attach and send files to emails when logged in through Chrome. But if I log in through Windows Explorer - everything works fine.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So sorry for not getting back to this sooner. Can you grab us a screenshot of what Malwarebytes was warning about?
> This site was not hacked in anyway. It is most likely because the site is not moved to HTTPS yet, which will soon be done.
> ...


Don't know if this was meant for me or not.

I have run Malwarebytes and it found nothing amiss.

I have run CCleaner (shareware version) and it found no viruses nor any kind of destructive files.

I have not received any messages nor alerts from any of the antivirus programs I have tried (Norton & McAffee). I subscribed to Avast! last year on a recommendation from my computer guy and it has found nothing.

Logging into TAM through Google Chrome seems to be the trigger and I have no idea why this is.

I just noticed this as I am typing. The square to the right side the message block contains different emojis. The pictures of all but three emojis are showing as a sheet of paper with the right top corner folded over and what looks like a green semicircle at the bottom. When I pass my mouse over them a text description pops up.

When I click on the [More] at the bottom a popup of all emojis shows. The first section labeled "Basic Smiles" all show the weird paper I described above. All the others are normal - even the animated ones. I have no idea what this means - if anything.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I fixed the smilies yesterday so they should be back to normal for you (that was the "broken image" icon you were seeing)

Might be worth doing a reinstall of your Chrome browser. If you keep Google account, you should be able to easily restore you bookmarks. If that doesn't work, then it might be in your Google account itself (assuming you have one)

Are there any details on the warning you get that you can share?

Kevin


----------

